# Lets Compile A Complete List Of All Aussie Breweries



## Thirsty Boy (29/5/07)

If its already been done sorry. Just point me in the right direction and I'll shut up.

Guys, you might have seen a while ago a post titled "get paid to crap on about beer" well, I responded to that and the result is that I am working with jjeffery on developing a begginers beer appreciation class in Melbourne. One of the things I want to send the learners away with is a really comprehensive list of who is brewing great beer in Australia.

I thought that between us all, we could develop a really comprehensive state by state list of ALL the micro brewerys in the country. That would give me a great list to provide my learners, and I thought it would be a pretty good thing for us all to have here as well. Maybe as a Wikki topic? That way it can be easily updated as micros come and go from the scene.

So if you feel like helping. Add your favourite/local micro to the list. Preferably with a web address/phone number and location. I'll come back and update the 1st post with the new info until it looks like we might be finished... then I will have a go at transferring it to the Wikki. Also let me know if you see a defunct brewery or a scam appear.

Please dont get offended if I didn't list your brewery first up, its just the stuff I already had in my personal bookmarks folder. Stick in your personal favourite, or your local brewery, or YOUR brewery. Lets get this list COMPLETE.

Cheers.

Thirsty


*Victoria*

*Bridge Road Brewers* - - - - - - - - Beechworth - - - - - - - - - - Website 
*Mountain Goat* - - - - - - - - - Richmond - - - - - - - - Website
*3 Ravens* - - - - - - - Thornbury - - - - - - - - - website
*Bells Hotel and Brewery* - - - - - - - - - South Melbourne - - - - - - - - - - Ph 03 9690 4511
*Whats Brewing Co* - - - - - - - - - Geelong - - - - - - - - - website
*Grande Ridge* - - - - - - - - - Mirboo North - - - - - - - - - website
*James Squire Brewhouse* (Portland Hotel) - - - - - - - - - Melbourne - - - - - - - - website
*Holgate Brewhouse* - - - - - - - - - - Woodend - - - - - - - - - website
*Bintara Brewery* - - - - - - - - Rutherglen - - - - - - - - - website
*Hargraves Hill* - - - - - - - - - Steels Creek - - - - - - - - - website
*Red Duck / Purrumbete Brewing Co* - - - - - - - - - - Camperdown - - - - - - - - - website
*Red Hill Brewery* - - - - - - - - - Mornington Peninsula - - - - - - - website
*Coldstream Brewery* (opens mid june) - - - - - - - - - Coldstream - - - - - - -website
*Bright Brewery* - - - - - - - - Bright - - - - - - - - website
*Buffalo Brewery* - - - - - - - - Boorhman Nth - - - - - - - - website
*Buckley's Beer* - - - - - - - - Healesville - - - - - - - - website
*Emerald Hill Brewery* - - - - - - - - South Melbourne - - - - - - - - website
*James Squire Brewhouse* (Waterfront City) - - - - - - - - - Melbourne Docklands - - - - - - - - website
*Jamieson Brewery* - - - - - - - - - Jamieson - - - - - - - - - website
*Southern Bay Brewing Co* - - - - - - - - - Moolap - - - - - - - - website
*Mildura Brewery* - - - - - - - - - - Mildura - - - - - - - - - website
*Matilda Bay Garage Brewery* - - - - - - - - - Dandenong - - - - - - - - - - Sadly, not really open to the public

please add more...

*Tasmania*

*MooBrew* - - - - - - - - - Hobart - - - - - - - - - website
*Two Meter Tall* - - - - - - - - Valleyfield - - - - - - - - - website

please add more...

*South Australia*

*Grumpys Brewhaus* - - - - - - - Verdun (Adelaide hills) - - - - - - - - - - website
*Port Dock Brewery Hotel* - - - - - - - - Port Adelaide - - - - - - - - website
*The Steam Exchange Brewery* - - - - - - - - - Goolwa - - - - - - - - - website
*Barossa Brewing Company* - - - -- - - - - - Greenock- - - -- - - - - website
*Lobethal Bierhaus* - - - - - - - - - Lobethal (Adelaide Hills) - - - - - - - - - website

please add more...

*Western Australia*

*Little Creatures* - - - - - - - - - - Fremantle - - - - - - - - website
*Matilda Bay Brewery* - - - - - - - - - Nth Fremantle - - - - - - - - website
*Feral Brewing Co* - - - - - - - - - - Baskerville (Swan Valley) - - - - - - - - website
*Jarrah Jacks* - - - - - - - - - - Pemberton - - - - - - - - - website
*Gage Roads* - - - - - - - - Palmyra - - - - - - - - - website
*Bootleg Brewery* - - - - - - - - - Margaret River - - - - - - - - website
*Colonial Brewing* - - - - - - - - Margaret River - - - - - - - - website
*Elmar's In The Valley* - - - - - - - - Henley Brook (Swan Valley) - - - - - - - - - - Website
*Sail & Anchor Pub Brewery* - - - - - - - - Fremantle - - - - - - - - - - Website
*Mash Brewing* - - - - - - - - Henley Brook (Swan Valley) - - - - - - - - - - Website
*Duckstein German Brewery & Restaurant* - - - - - - - - Henley Brook (Swan Valley) - - - - - - - - - - Website
*Nail Brewing Australia* - - - - - - - - Various Locations (Contract) - - - - - - - - - - Website
*Billabong Brewing* - - - - - - - - Myaree - - - - - - - - - - Website
*Brew 42* - - - - - - - - Allanson - - - - - - - - - - (08) 9734 4784
*Ocean Beach Brewing Company* - - - - - - - - Margaret River - - - - - - - - - - Website
*Cowaramup Brewing Company* - - - - - - - - Cowaramup - - - - - - - - - - (08) 9755 5822
*Indian Ocean Brewing Company* - - - - - - - - Mindarie - - - - - - - - - - Website
*Last Drop Brewery* - - - - - - - - Bedfordale - - - - - - - - - - Website
*Matso's Broome Brewery* - - - - - - - - Broome - - - - - - - - - - Website
*Bush Shack Brewery* - - - - - - - - Yallingup - - - - - - - - - - Website
*Tanglehead Brewing Company* - - - - - - - - Albany - - - - - - - - - - Website
*Leahdale Brewer* - - - - - - - - Margaret River - - - - - - - - - - (08)97577512
*Ironbark Brewery* - - - - - - - - Caversham - - - - - - - - - - Website
*Blackwood Valley Brewing Company* - - - - - - - - Bridgetown - - - - - - - - - - Website
*Wildwood Brewery* - - - - - - - - Siesta Park - - - - - - - - - - (08) 9755 4381

please add more ...

*Northern Territory*

please add more ....

*Queensland*

*Townsville Brewing Co* - - - - - - - - - - Townsville - - - - - - - - website
*St Arnou* - - - - - - - - - - - Toowong - - - - - - - - - - website
*Sunshine Coast Brewery* - - - - - - - - - - Kunda Park - - - - - - - - - phone: (07) 5476 6666

please add more ...

*ACT*

*Zierholz* - - - - - - - - - Fyshwick - - - - - - - - - website
*Wig & Pen* - - - - - - - - - Canberra - - - - - - - - - website

please add more ...

 *NSW* 

*Hunter Beer Co / Potters Brewery* - - - - - - - - - - Nulkaba (hunter valley) - - - - - - - - website
*Goulburn Brewery* - - - - - - - - Goulburn - - - - - - - - - phone: (02) 4821 6071
*Redoak* - - - - - - - - - - Sydney - - - - - - - - - - website
*Lord Nelson Brewery Hotel* - - - - - - - - - Sydney - - - - - - - - website
*The Pub with no beer Brewery* - - - - - - - - - Taylors Arm - - - - - - - - - website
*Northern Rivers Brewing Co* - - - - - - - - - Alstonville - - - - - - - - - website
*Schwartz Brewery* - - - - - - - - - Sydney - - - - - - - - - website
*Five Islands Brewing Company* - - - - - - - - - Wollongong - - - - - - - - - website
*Paddy's Brewery* - - - - - - - - - Flemington - - - - - - - - - website
*Scharers little brewery* - - - - - - - - - Picton - - - - - - - - - website
*Akuna Brewery* (previously The Brewers Den) - - - - - - - - - Mona Vale - - - - - - - - - website


please add more ....


----------



## mayzi (29/5/07)

NSW
Potters Hotel & Brewery ....Hunter Valley.....http://www.pottersbrewery.com.au/


----------



## bennyc (29/5/07)

VIC
Bintara Brewery...Rutherglen...http://www.bintarabrewery.com.au/


----------



## ozpowell (29/5/07)

There's a fairly extensive list and a location map in the new "Beer and Brewing" mag.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (29/5/07)

Red Duck Brewery (No cellar door)
3551 Princes Highway, Camperdown, Victoria
Ph/Fax 03 5594 7374

Hargreaves Hill Brewing Company
Open by appointment
57 Harvey Road, Steels Creek
Ph 03 5964 6224


----------



## DarkFaerytale (29/5/07)

don't forget the steam exchange in goolwa, SA

http://www.steamexchange.com.au/


----------



## bigfridge (29/5/07)

NSW

Queens Wharf Brewery is not a brewery - just a pub.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (29/5/07)

Barossa Brewing Company South Australia
http://www.barossabrewingcompany.com/


----------



## tangent (29/5/07)

SA - Adelaide Hills Brewing Lobethal

edit - perhaps it would have been smart to start this as a Wiki?


----------



## Jye (29/5/07)

Northern Rivers Brewing Co. in Alstonville (North-East NSW)


----------



## PostModern (29/5/07)

NSW.
Schwartz Brewery - Macquarie Hotel Sydney http://www.microbrewer.info/


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (29/5/07)

Transport, Fed Square.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (29/5/07)

http://www.fiveislandsbrewery.com/

Wollongong


----------



## Thommo (29/5/07)

NSW

Paddy's Brewery
http://www.paddysbrewery.com/
ph: 02 9764 3500
fax: 02 9764 3698
268 Parramatta Road
Flemington NSW 2129


----------



## ozpowell (29/5/07)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Transport, Fed Square.



Only ever been there once (but hopefully will be back there in August). Do they actually brew beer there? I seem to remember them only selling a (very) large range of commercial brews....

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## neonmeate (29/5/07)

try these lists

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/breweries/bre...ectory-0-14.htm

http://beerme.com/breweries/as/


----------



## Hashie (29/5/07)

Tasmania Two Metre Tall Brewery  website


----------



## bennyc (29/5/07)

And check out this.

I'm not sure that it's complete, but still pretty cool all the same...


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (29/5/07)

ozpowell said:


> Only ever been there once (but hopefully will be back there in August). Do they actually brew beer there? I seem to remember them only selling a (very) large range of commercial brews....
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael.




No - they don't. I am a dickhead and misread this:

http://www.beerfest.org.au/


----------



## Doogiechap (29/5/07)

Bootleg Brewery Margaret River WA
Website here

Colonial Brewing CO Pemberton WA
Website here

Both places are fantastic !!


----------



## MHB (29/5/07)

This is a good place to start Good Beer Directory

MHB


----------



## Screwtop (29/5/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> *Victoria*
> 
> *Bridge Road Brewers* - - - - - - - - Beechworth - - - - - - - - - - Website
> *Mountain Goat* - - - - - - - - - Richmond - - - - - - - - Website
> ...


*Red Hill Brewery* - - - - - - - - - Mornington Peninsula - - - - - - -website


----------



## johnno (29/5/07)

And don't forget all the members, we all have a microbrewery in our house.  

We are the smart ones :beerbang: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## Linz (29/5/07)

NO ONE HAS ADDED......... Scharers little brewery??? The George the 4th inn, Picton, NSW

Scharers Little Brewery


----------



## Screwtop (30/5/07)

Linz said:


> NO ONE HAS ADDED......... Scharers little brewery??? The George the 4th inn, Picton, NSW
> 
> Scharers Little Brewery




Have some great beers on tap there at times eh Linz


----------



## Lukes (30/5/07)

*Coldstream Brewery* (opens mid june) - - - - - - - - - Coldstream - - - - - - -website


----------



## Wortgames (30/5/07)

Yellow Pages turned up these. Looks like keeping the list current might be hard work!

There are some doubles / megas / red herrings in the list but I thought it might make a useful source of names nevertheless...



VIC

*
Bell's Hotel & Brewery
157 Moray St South Melbourne VIC 3205
ph: (03) 9690 4511
*
Carlton & United Beverages (CUB)
4-6 Southampton Crs Abbotsford VIC 3067
ph: (03) 9633 2000
*
Emerald Hill Brewery
20 Ross St South Melbourne VIC 3205
ph: (03) 9696 5491
*
Foster's Australia
South Adley St Abbotsford VIC 3067
ph: (03) 9633 2000
*
Grand Ridge Brewery
Main St Mirboo North VIC 3871
ph: (03) 5668 1682
*
Holgate Brewhouse Pty Ltd
Flag no.5
41 South Rd Woodend VIC 3442
ph: (03) 5427 3522
*
Mildura Brewery Pub
20 Langtree Ave Mildura VIC 3500
ph: (03) 5022 2988
*
Mountain Goat Brewery
Cnr North & Clark Street Richmond VIC 3121
ph: (03) 9428 1180
*
Southern Bay Brewing Co
80 Point Henry Rd Moolap VIC 3221
ph: 1300 766 219
*
The Carlton Brew House
cnr Nelson & Thompson St Abbotsford VIC 3067
ph: (03) 9420 6804
*
Tooheys Brewing Company Pty Ltd
1320 Malvern Rd Malvern VIC 3144
ph: (03) 9277 5800

NSW

*
Bintara Brewery
Tuileries Complex Drummond St Rutherglen VIC 3685
ph: (02) 6032 7517
*
Bluetongue Brewery Pty Ltd
7 Merriwa St Gordon NSW 2072
ph: 1800 819 411
*
Fish Rock Brewery
Mundrakoona Estate Mittagong NSW 2575
ph: (02) 4872 1311
*
Five Islands Brewing Company
Eastern Terrace WIN Entertainment Centre Crown St Wollongong NSW 2500
ph: (02) 4220 2854

QLD

*
Brews Brothers
31 Wellington Rd Woolloongabba QLD 4102
ph: (07) 3891 3050
*
Brewhouse-Brewery, Sports Bar, Grill
Level 1, 142 Albert St Brisbane QLD 4000
ph: (07) 3003 0098
*
Bacchus Brewing Co
Unit 1/ 2 Christine Pl Capalaba QLD 4157
ph: (07) 3823 5252
*
Bop Brewery
U3/ 29 Logan River Rd Beenleigh QLD 4207
ph: (07) 3804 7501
*
Castlemaine Perkins
Cnr Black & Paten Sts Milton QLD 4064
ph: (07) 3361 7597

SOUTH AUSTRALIA

Coopers Brewery Ltd
461 Regency Rd Regency Park SA 5010
ph: (08) 8440 1800
*
Grumpy's Brewhaus
115 Mt Barker Rd Verdun SA 5245
ph: (08) 8188 1133
*
Gulf Brewery
Hackham SA 5163
ph: (08) 8186 5547
*
Holdfast Bay Brewing Company
83 Brighton Rd Glenelg SA 5045
ph: (08) 8295 2051
*
J & AG Johnston Ltd
18 Oakwood Rd Oakbank SA 5243
ph: (08) 8388 4263
*
Lobethal Bierhaus
3 Main St Lobethal SA 5241
ph: (08) 8389 5570
*
South Australian Brewing Company Pty Ltd
107 Port Rd Thebarton SA 5031
ph: (08) 8354 8888

WESTERN AUSTRALIA

*
Swan Brewery Co
GPO Box D176 Perth WA 6000
ph: (08) 9350 0222
*
Elmar's In The Valley
German Restaurant. Micro Glass Brewery & European Smallgoods / Gifts.
8731 West Swan Rd Henley Brook WA 6055
ph: (08) 9296 6354
*
Sail & Anchor Pub Brewery
Pub, Brewery, Restaurant, Sail & Anchor - Fremantle
64 South Tce Fremantle WA 6160
ph: (08) 9335 8433
*
Mash Brewing
10250 West Swan Rd Henley Brook WA 6055
ph: (08) 9296 5588
*
Bootleg Brewery
Pusey Rd Wilyabrup WA 6280
ph: (08) 9755 6300
*
Dingo Brewing Pty Ltd
89 Dixon Rd Rockingham WA 6168
ph: (08) 9529 3883
*
Duckstein German Brewery & Restaurant
Lot 9720 West Swan Rd Henley Brook WA 6055
ph: (08) 9296 0620
*
Feral Brewing Company
152 Haddrill Rd Baskerville WA 6056
ph: (08) 9296 4657
*
Nail Brewing Australia
PO Box 610 Applecross WA 6153
ph: 0413 872 337
*
Sail & Anchor Pub Brewery
64 South Tce Fremantle WA 6160
ph: (08) 9335 8433
*
The Swan Brewery Company Pty Limited
25 Baile Rd Canning Vale WA 6155
ph: 1800 627 234
*
Billabong Brewing Pty Ltd
72A McCoy St Myaree WA 6154
ph: (08) 9317 2940
*
Brew 42
Lot 1 14 McManus Rd Allanson WA 6225
ph: (08) 9734 4784
*
Bug Ocean Brewing Company
U4/ 17 Minchin Way Margaret River WA 6285
ph: (08) 9758 7277
*
Colonial Brewing Co
Osmington Rd Margaret River WA 6285
ph: (08) 9758 8177
*
Cowaramup Brewing Company
Lot3/ North Treeton Rd Cowaramup WA 6284
ph: (08) 9755 5822
*
Indian Ocean Brewing Company
Ocean Falls Blv Mindarie WA 6030
ph: (08) 9400 1111
*
Jarrah Jacks Brewery
Lot 2 Kemp Rd Pemberton WA 6260
ph: (08) 9776 1333
*
Last Drop Brewery
25 Canns Rd Bedfordale WA 6112
ph: (08) 9497 3462
*
Mash Brewing
10250 West Swan Rd Henley Brook WA 6055
ph: (08) 9296 5588
*
Matilda Bay Brewery
130 Stirling Hwy North Fremantle WA 6159
ph: (08) 9430 0777
*
Matso's Broome Brewery
60 Hamersley St Broome WA 6725
ph: (08) 9193 5811
*
Swan Brewery Co Ltd The
PO Box 950 Kalgoorlie WA 6430
ph: 0418 908 036
*
Wicked Ale Brewery
Lot 3 Hemsley Rd Yallingup WA 6282
ph: (08) 9755 2848

TASMANIA

*
Cascade Brewery Co Pty Ltd (Foster's Australia)
Cascade Rd South Hobart TAS 7004
ph: 13 2337
*
Dark Isle Brewery
Unit 4/61- 63 Chapel St Glenorchy TAS 7010
ph: (03) 6273 7788
*
J Boag & Son Brewing P/L
6/ 25 Argyle St Hobart TAS 7000
ph: 1800 006 255
*
The Two Metre Tall Company
ph: 0400 969 677
*
Cascade Brewery Company PTY LTD
Cascade Rd South Hobart TAS 7004
ph: (03) 6221 8300
*
Gillespie's Ginger Beer
43 Kregors Rd Gordon TAS 7150
ph: (03) 6292 1640
*
J. Boag & Son Brewing Pty Ltd
69 The Esplanade Launceston TAS 7250
ph: (03) 6332 6332
*
Moorilla
655 Main Rd Berriedale TAS 7011
ph: (03) 6277 9900
*
The Two Metre Tall Company
2862 Lyell Hwy New Norfolk TAS 7140
ph: (03) 6261 1930


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/5/07)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

I appreciate the pointers to the various lists/yellow pages/guides etc, but... there is a reason I didn't want to use those. As Wortgames pointed out with what the yellow pages turned up, there are always Duds, missing entries, scams etc etc.

I figures that this site represents a goodly chunk of the beer geeks in the country, if anyone knows about a new brewery, or that an old one has gone belly up or a name change or whatever, it would be US.

Every other list that I know of looks like it requires the brewery to submit their details, so if the brewry doesn't know about the guide... I really have looked around at all the others and they all have big fat holes. The best of them seems to be the Good Beer Directory that MHB posted. Its pretty complete.

I reckon it would be really worthwhile for AHB to have its OWN list, just because we can. With a bit of initial work (that I am sticking my hand up to do) we can have a nice easy to maintain Wikki, fo rall those times you are searching for a brewery to visit in whatever place you are headed.

So keep posting the missing entries, when it gets a little bit fuller, I will transfer it to the Wikki.

Thanks for your help

Thirsty


----------



## winkle (30/5/07)

Yeah, yellow pages will list the brewed on premises in with Breweries. (I'm presuming that you don't want them).


----------



## kook (30/5/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Every other list that I know of looks like it requires the brewery to submit their details, so if the brewry doesn't know about the guide... I really have looked around at all the others and they all have big fat holes. The best of them seems to be the Good Beer Directory that MHB posted. Its pretty complete.



Ratebeer doesn't. It's maintained by updates sent through by users such as myself. I must admit I haven't done a lot in that regard in a while now, but others do regularly. I'm curious about the big fat hole though?.. :blink:


----------



## winkle (30/5/07)

kook said:


> Ratebeer doesn't. It's maintained by updates sent through by users such as myself. I must admit I haven't done a lot in that regard in a while now, but others do regularly. I'm curious about the big fat hole though?.. :blink:



Just to echo Kook, Ratebeer has a recent thread regarding new breweries - might be worth while cross referencing http://www.ratebeer.com/forums/topic.asp?T...amp;whichpage=1


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/5/07)

kook said:


> Ratebeer doesn't. It's maintained by updates sent through by users such as myself. I must admit I haven't done a lot in that regard in a while now, but others do regularly. I'm curious about the big fat hole though?.. :blink:



Oh well, rate beer might have got better, I'll admit that I didn't look very hard there because last time i looked, its list was far from complete.

At any rate, I have updated everyones contributions and added afew more of my own. I think Victoria is pretty much done ??? At 19 micros we are well in the lead.

Contributions from other states are needed, or Victoria wins....

Thirsty


----------



## therook (30/5/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Oh well, rate beer might have got better, I'll admit that I didn't look very hard there because last time i looked, its list was far from complete.
> 
> At any rate, I have updated everyones contributions and added afew more of my own. I think Victoria is pretty much done ??? At 19 micros we are well in the lead.
> 
> ...



Thats nothing new Thirsty, Victoria always wins


----------



## kook (30/5/07)

I can't let Vic beat us:

*Western Australia*

*Little Creatures* - - - - - - - - - - Freemantle - - - - - - - - website
*Matilda Bay Brewery* - - - - - - - - - Nth Freemantle - - - - - - - - website
*Feral Brewing Co* - - - - - - - - - - Baskerville (Swan Valley) - - - - - - - - website
*Jarrah Jacks* - - - - - - - - - - Pemberton - - - - - - - - - website
*Gage Roads* - - - - - - - - Palmyra - - - - - - - - - website
*Bootleg Brewery* - - - - - - - - - Margaret River - - - - - - - - website
*Colonial Brewing* - - - - - - - - Pemberton - - - - - - - - website
To Add:
*Elmar's In The Valley* - - - - - - - - Henley Brook (Swan Valley) - - - - - - - - - - Website 
*Sail & Anchor Pub Brewery* - - - - - - - - Fremantle - - - - - - - - - - Website 
*Mash Brewing* - - - - - - - - Henley Brook (Swan Valley) - - - - - - - - - - Website 
*Duckstein German Brewery & Restaurant* - - - - - - - - Henley Brook (Swan Valley) - - - - - - - - - - Website 
*Nail Brewing Australia* - - - - - - - - Various Locations (Contract) - - - - - - - - - - Website 
*Billabong Brewing* - - - - - - - - Myaree - - - - - - - - - - Website 
*Brew 42* - - - - - - - - Allanson - - - - - - - - - - (08) 9734 4784
*Ocean Beach Brewing Company* - - - - - - - - Margaret River - - - - - - - - - - Website (Formerly Bug Ocean)
*Cowaramup Brewing Company* - - - - - - - - Cowaramup - - - - - - - - - - (08) 9755 5822
*Indian Ocean Brewing Company* - - - - - - - - Mindarie - - - - - - - - - - Website 
*Last Drop Brewery* - - - - - - - - Bedfordale - - - - - - - - - - Website 
*Matso's Broome Brewery* - - - - - - - - Broome - - - - - - - - - - Website 
*Bush Shack Brewery* - - - - - - - - Yallingup - - - - - - - - - - Website (Formerly Wicked Ale Brewery)
*Tanglehead Brewing Company* - - - - - - - - Albany - - - - - - - - - - Website 
*Leahdale Brewery* - - - - - - - - Margaret River - - - - - - - - - - (08)97577512
*Ironbark Brewery* - - - - - - - - Caversham - - - - - - - - - - Website
*Blackwood Valley Brewing Company* - - - - - - - - Bridgetown - - - - - - - - - - Website


PS - Fremantle is spelt wrong in the previous entries for WA.


----------



## kook (30/5/07)

Also to add:

*Wildwood Brewery* - - - - - - - - - - Siesta Park - - - - - - - - (08) 9755 4381

They had beers under the Occy's name in the Perth Royal Beer Show, so I presume they're still active.


Also, anyone know whether the Old Swan Brewery has started brewing again, or whether it is a permenant decision to cease production?

Anyone ever heard of Brunswick Tavern Brewery? Beerme lists it but I've never seen the beers available anywhere?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (31/5/07)

Thanks Kook.

That was great.

WA pulls ahead with 25 to Victoria's 22

This nation's most populous state sadly dragging the chain in third place with only 10 breweries that people think are worth mentioning.

Oh well, I guess they have the opera house to look at


----------



## Stuster (31/5/07)

We can brew beer for ourselves luckily, but it is pitiful.


----------



## merrick (31/5/07)

Another one for NSW:-

Akuna Brewery (previously The Brewers Den), Mona Vale, Sydney.

www.brewersden.com.au



Merrick


----------



## bugwan (31/5/07)

Sad to see some Vic micros closing up in the last year or two. 
Three Degrees Bar Brewery in QV packed up long ago, but left the tun for show.
It seems the Gunn Island Brew Bar in Albert Park, stopped brewing to "concentrate on a stronger all round food and beverage offer" :lol: 
Sadly, the Rifle Brigade in Bendigo stopped brewing last year after someone offered to buy their gear. The publican told me a while back that the deal later fell through as the kettle/tuns wouldn't fit in the new brewery :blink: 
I don't think Boynton's brew any more either? No mention on their website...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (1/6/07)

bugwan said:


> Sad to see some Vic micros closing up in the last year or two.
> Three Degrees Bar Brewery in QV packed up long ago, but left the tun for show.
> It seems the Gunn Island Brew Bar in Albert Park, stopped brewing to "concentrate on a stronger all round food and beverage offer" :lol:
> Sadly, the Rifle Brigade in Bendigo stopped brewing last year after someone offered to buy their gear. The publican told me a while back that the deal later fell through as the kettle/tuns wouldn't fit in the new brewery :blink:
> I don't think Boynton's brew any more either? No mention on their website...



Yeah, The Three Clear from 3 degrees was one of my favourites.

3 degrees and Gunn Island were both ALH pubs ultimately owned by fosters. Fosters used them not only as going concerns, but also as development grounds for new brewers and sometimes new beers, much as they used to do with the Redback pub/brewrey (also sadly not brewing anymore)

Unfortunately, when ALH got sold to woolies, well, they weren't too interested in being brewers, so they shut down the brewery ops.

A real pity on a couple of fronts, not only less micros for vic, but those two brewpubs both had female brewers, and lets face it, sometimes the testosterone levels in the brewing community get a little bit overpowering  Now they are gone as well. Does anyone know where they are brewing now??

Not to mention of course that blody beautiful brewery that is sitting in the middle of 3 Degrees not making any lovely lovely beers.... just begging for someone to hire it as a seperate concern to the pub.

Maybe if all the melbourne based AHBers chipped in a few bucks a week.... we could start a collective and have our own brewery.

mmmm AHB Lager, AHB Weizen, BIG big brew days, interstate AHB guest brewers, iternational celebrities and eventually we take over Poland.... sorry. got a little excited.

I didn't know about the Rifle Brigade though, thats a pity.

Thirsty


----------



## bugwan (1/6/07)

Thirsty, I agree on the point you made about all that beautiful equipment sitting around with no-one to use it. Considering most of us are scouring kerb-side collections and local scrap metal yards for parts, it's criminal having 1,200L+ breweries sitting around doing nothing.

I remember the guy at 3 Degrees explaining the whole Fosters thing to me now, a shame Woolworths can't employ some keen homebrewers to put together a 'guest brew' in some of these ex-brew pubs.

The Rifle-Brigade is a shame - sounds like they couldn't be bothered brewing anymore and demand was fairly low for their product. I was schooled in Bendigo (no jokes thanks!) and I can't imagine the clientele being exactly discerning when it comes to beer. Especially considering it's opposite the footy oval on View Street...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (1/6/07)

Thanks for all the input guys,

I have transferred the info to the wikki and now its public property.

WA is still winning with Victoria in 2nd place. But I know that there are at least a few NSW breweries not on the list.

looks like there is opportunity for aspiring brewers inthe NT and QLD

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## winkle (1/6/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Thanks for all the input guys,
> 
> I have transferred the info to the wikki and now its public property.
> 
> ...



Too true, it's bloody depressing up here (unless you count the AHB venues  )


----------



## ale_snail (1/6/07)

SA
Knappstein Enterprises----------Clare Valley--------http://www.lion-nathan.com.au/Great-Brands/AUS-Beer/Hahn-(1)-(1).aspx


----------



## jjeffrey (1/6/07)

kook said:


> PS - Fremantle is spelt wrong in the previous entries for WA.




LOL.

Tell it like it is Kook.


----------



## jjeffrey (1/6/07)

TB: there is also a new brewery opening shortly in Moorabbin, called 2 brothers. Keep an eye out.

+1 FOR VIC


----------



## jjeffrey (1/6/07)

bugwan said:


> Three Degrees Bar Brewery in QV packed up long ago, but left the tun for show.
> It seems the Gunn Island Brew Bar in Albert Park, stopped brewing to "concentrate on a stronger all round food and beverage offer"



Samandra Fuss has abandon us. COME BACK SAMANDRA, Matilda Bay doesn't need you as much as the Melbourne City pub scene does. AT LEAST YOU COULD SELL ME YOUR MASH TUN!

(I'm dirty on her, because when I asked her at the 2005 beertopia whether she would take me on as her apprentice, she filled my sample glass with the regulatory 50ml of 3 lager- out of a Gunn Island tap- and said "get to the end of the queue")


----------



## bugwan (1/6/07)

jjeffrey said:


> Samandra Fuss ...



Is she the one who looks vaguely like Gwen Stefani, or did I have too many samples at the last Microbrewery showcase :blink:


----------



## Brewtus (1/6/07)

What about amateur breweries like Batz or the bee and thistle?


----------



## glennheinzel (18/6/07)

One for the Northern Territory

NT BREWERY PLAN 
Northern Territory News/Sunday Territorian (Australia), Sec. News, p 3 (06-15-2007) 
By BEN LANGFORD 

THE BEER WE DRINK HERE COULD BE MADE HERE 

THE Territory will finally get its own locally brewed beer -- and the brewer is welcoming public input to help choose a name. 

A Territory beer lover is starting a new brewery on the outskirts of Darwin and he hopes to have his beer flowing into the taps of Territory pubs within 12 months at the latest. 

While the NT is famous worldwide for drinking beer it has not been brewed commercially in the Territory for many years. 

Mr Green is setting up his microbrewery in a couple of Nissen huts off the Stuart Highway at Coolalinga. 

``It's well overdue to have a brewery in Darwin,'' he said. 

``I've been dreaming about it for a long time -- now it's time to stop dreaming and start doing.'' 

Mr Green, 40, loves a beer and hopes the rest of the Territory will like his, with production starting under 30,000 litres a year but with plans to grow. 

He said he would brew a full-strength and mid-strength lager, and maybe a light. The diesel mechanic-turned brewer, said the NT beer drinkers' tastes had changed over the past 20 years and they will accept a different, quality beer. 

``Beer is more than beer,'' he said. ``Specialty beer, hand crafted ... in my opinion will be superior to the regular off-the-shelf beer, the commercial beer. 

``A good refreshing lager, pilsener, those beers are suitable for the hot climate. 

``I believe people don't mind paying a bit more for a good beer.'' 

Some NT beer lovers were yesterday thinking the name Coolalinga Lager would fit -- you could linger longer with a Coolalinga lager. 

And Mr Green plans to develop his brewery into a tavern with retail sales, food and a beer garden. 

Planning Minister Delia Lawrie said that an exceptional development permit had been granted for the brewery, which she said would satisfy local and tourist demand for a home-grown beer.


----------



## Batz (18/6/07)

Brewtus said:


> What about amateur breweries like Batz or the bee and thistle?




Well thankyou Brewtus  Your welcome to pull up a stool at the cave whenever your in town  

Batz


----------



## jhoneshamen (30/8/19)

Informative thread, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nullnvoid (31/8/19)

I wonder how accurate the list is after 12 years! hahaha


----------



## soreba (31/8/19)

This is all you need http://craftbeerreviewer.com/the-brewery-list/


----------

